# Capybaras?



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey y'all, me again!

Does anybody here have a capybara or know anybody with one? I plan to get 2 in the future, but I want to get capybara advice sooner than later.

Get back to me whenever, I have at least 6 more years until I get one, so...


----------

